# Copy music TO ipod without itunes?



## Cow Loon (Jan 31, 2007)

I have music in my computer and I have my friend here with her ipod. I would like to put my music on her ipod. But, iTunes appears to only give me the option to delete the contents of her ipod and sync it with my iTunes money funnel.

I've seen many programs for partially bypassing the ipod sync racket by allowing you to copy files from the ipod onto your computer, is there something to do the opposite? Copy files to the ipod without syncying?


----------



## fryke (Feb 1, 2007)

You can copy the music to the harddrive part of her iPod. She can then import the songs to her iTunes library and synch with the iPod and delete the songs from the harddrive part. However: This is only legal for the music you've created yourself, basically.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 1, 2007)

you could also use something like SuperDuper! to do a direct clone of the whole ipod across.  she would have a duplicate of your ipod...


----------



## fryke (Feb 1, 2007)

But that would _also_ delete her iPod, so that's not a solution.


----------



## Cow Loon (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh, I didn't notice that the ipod is mounted. So, I can put music files on it, but I think I don't have access to them to play on the ipod, is that right? That was what I wanted to do, to put some music on my friend's ipod so she could listen to it.

I did also try to see if she can see the files, but on her windows machine the ipod doesn't seem to be mounted. So, I'm not sure how she gets access to the files.

In any case this is so outrageously offensive that the thing works this way. I bought a 1G ipod nano for the sole purpose of listening to audio books while doing various things, so I didn't really think much about how all this works.

The idea that we pay them to prevent us from having access to our own property is ridiculous. DRM must be stopped.

I'm waiting for a small device with a simple hard drive on it, in case I want to have a portable music player some day.


----------



## megal_1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Best solutions: iPod without iTunes

Xilisoft iPod rip is a perfect iPod copy, iPod ripping software to rip and copy photos, music, songs, video, movie, podcast and TV program from iPod to PC, iPod to iTunes. The iPod copy software supports iPod to iTunes transfer.


----------



## CharlieJ (Nov 8, 2008)

Senuti-Hope this helps.

This Xillisoft looks as if its for Windows...
This is a 'Mac OSX' forum...





EDIT: I looked on their site.. Its for Mac too... (but it costs)
Charlie.


----------



## fryke (Nov 8, 2008)

yamipod also works. -> www.yamipod.com


----------



## ora (Nov 8, 2008)

I would suggest disabling sync anyway to be honest. I often plug my iPod into other peoples macs to play music over their stereo hook ups and if set to sync it would wipe my pod. I'd just set the iPod to manually sync, then you can continue to use iTunes,  and would be able to put a track from your iTunes onto her iPod, assuming you had the legal right to etc.

Songbird is another software choice though, its basically a reverse engineered iTunes as far as I can tell.


----------



## thanksday (Jan 9, 2009)

Nidesoft


----------



## HazardousPaste (Mar 16, 2009)

I like Floola.  Although I've never tried it with a PC, it advertises that it works on OS X, Windows, and Linux.

You did not post the type of iPod your friend has.  For a more involved solution, you could install Rockbox, which allows drag-and-drop transfer of music to and from the iPod.


----------

